# Steam Not responding



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey I opened steam its updating.After updating i left it like that for 10 minutes
Saw its stuck(Not-responding),I tried it several times its not workings,I repaired it.Still not.
What do i do?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 18, 2012)

Uninstall and run it again.

May be due to server load.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2012)

.If i uninstall i will loose my game(Fallout) I dint take a backup


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 18, 2012)

If its server load then whats the point in uninstalling??


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2012)

^^.What do i i am fed up of steam.Did updating at least 10+ times


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 18, 2012)

Copy the entire steam folder somewhere before uninstalling.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2012)

^^ But will that work?


----------



## Skud (Mar 18, 2012)

Use Game Booster to defrag Steam folder once and try again.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 19, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ But will that work?



Copying entire steam folder works in case of transferring all steam games from one PC to other so it should work in this case.


----------



## Krow (Mar 19, 2012)

There should be a steamapps folder. Backup that and Steam.exe. delete everything else and then run steam again.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2012)

^ I just delete steam folder

SOLVED NOW Without deleting/uninstalling


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 19, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> .If i uninstall i will loose my game(Fallout) I dint take a backup


no you wont, if you UNINSTALL steam, the steamapps folder remains, as it has all the games. just copy this somewhere, if you are paranoid



axes2t2 said:


> Copy the entire steam folder somewhere before uninstalling.





Krow said:


> There should be a steamapps folder. Backup that and Steam.exe. delete everything else and then run steam again.


got it a bit wrong.
delete everything except steamapps folder and steam.exe.
then run steam.exe. it'll update itself


serpent16 said:


> ^ I just delete steam folder
> 
> SOLVED NOW Without deleting/uninstalling



try these steps :
1. delete clientregistry.blob (the only blob file, delete it)
2. delete everything except steamapps and steam.exe, run steam
3. delete everything after backing up steamapps and install again.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^ I just delete steam folder
> 
> SOLVED NOW Without deleting/uninstalling



Honestly I have no idea what you did there. You said you just deleted the steam folder, then you go on to mention that you solved it without deleting???


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2012)

^steam is quirky. Problem solves itself.


----------



## Skud (Mar 19, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^steam is quirky. Problem solves itself.



Yeah. I struggled for months to see the main screen. These days it installs smoothly in every PC I have tried.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 19, 2012)

I deleted
Steam.Dll
Some 2-3 Dll files
Updated Again
Restarted computer
now its fine.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

You don't have to delete steam.dll everytime. I too have very slow Internet and it takes atleast 5 minutes to login. Sometimes even more. Keep patience


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2012)

Steam is not responding again

I wish i could SUE steam


----------



## Skud (Mar 21, 2012)

An update has been rolled out yesterday, and it looks like Steam is failing to get updated. This had happened to me earlier when my connection speed was pathetically slow. Keep on trying.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2012)

^oK....Will check it again an again


----------



## eggman (Mar 21, 2012)

Go to the Networking tab in your Task Manager. After opening steam, when it will not be responding, check if there is any activity in that tab.
If it is, that means that steam is downloading some $h1t. Sometimes takes about 5 mins in my 10MBPS connection.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 21, 2012)

^10 mbps :O which ISP?


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2012)

steam is in my startup apps. if i ever exit steam manually and run it again, it takes more than 5 tries and 15min to get it started again. most of the time it just stops responding while signing in.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^10 mbps :O which ISP?



Most probably Beam Fiber.


@Sam I never have had problems like that


----------



## theserpent (Mar 22, 2012)

Sam said:


> steam is in my startup apps. if i ever exit steam manually and run it again, it takes more than 5 tries and 15min to get it started again. most of the time it just stops responding while signing in.



+1.Same here.
Now a new case has started.Steam opens up,But not the main screen.I can see it in the taskbar.But when i click it it closes


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 22, 2012)

i'd advise you to wait for it


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 23, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @Sam I never have had problems like that



i'll show you.



serpent16 said:


> +1.Same here.
> Now a new case has started.Steam opens up,But not the main screen.I can see it in the taskbar.But when i click it it closes



launch steam and don't touch it. if it stops responding, close it. but while signing in, if you even by mistake click on the screen it stop working. thats the best solution i can find.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

Steam Launched.
Now,when i click steam in the taskbar it vanishes


----------



## Skud (Mar 23, 2012)

Why are you clicking in the taskbar? First check whether it has been updated to 20 March 2012 version or not.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

Skud said:


> Why are you clicking in the taskbar? First check whether it has been updated to 20 March 2012 version or not.



Its fully updated.Is there a manual Patch?
I clicked on the taskbar,To open the main steam UI.(I.e the library etc)


----------



## Skud (Mar 23, 2012)

Once Steam is launched, click on Library.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

Skud said:


> Once Steam is launched, click on Library.



Its launching .."Connecting to steam account".
After this it disappears


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Its launching .."Connecting to steam account".
> After this it disappears



Its happens. 
Tips- When this happens, if you are on Windows 7 press the "Show desktop" button. Whenever Steam gets minimised, it seems to load without problem.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah,But after connecting.Even if i open any game it doesnt load


----------



## Nipun (Mar 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Yeah,But after connecting.Even if i open any game it doesnt load


That's common. Just cancel and click play again if it takes too long.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

Now back to not responding 
How do i play offline guys?(cos steam not working)
Fallout launches thru steam


----------



## Nipun (Mar 23, 2012)

Whenever steam starts, click on steam(top left) and select offline mode.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2012)

@Nipun That wont help if Net is on.



serpent16 said:


> Now back to not responding
> How do i play offline guys?(cos steam not working)
> Fallout launches thru steam


Turn off Internet, then double click steam and play 

Then it will open in offline mode and hopefully you will be able to play.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

^^Thanks will try
Btw.Is it normal for gfx card to be 53 degress without any gaming.


----------



## Skud (Mar 23, 2012)

Which card?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

5450.
Even my CPU temps are somewhat touching 55 all cores are showing diff temps
Motherboard (45-55)
Now its ok.
But that time some burning smell was coming


----------



## Skud (Mar 23, 2012)

53 degrees on 5450 looks on the higher side. Let someone confirm.


----------



## eggman (Mar 23, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^10 mbps :O which ISP?



ACT Broadband. 
It's available in some parts of bangalore.
75GB download limit, after that 2MBPS.

Cost : 1299


----------



## Nipun (Mar 23, 2012)

eggman said:


> ACT Broadband.
> It's available in some parts of bangalore.
> 75GB download limit, after that 2MBPS.
> 
> Cost : 1299


 And I get 2mbps for 20GB limit, 512kbps after that for 1000/-. Also, I get disconnected every 20-30 minutes.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

Still not working.
Uninstalled it 3 times today!

It finnaly works 

Dam its not working again


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

i hate steam


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2012)

Steam hates you too.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

^^  i know...I wish steam could let us play games without accessing it


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> i hate steam



Seriously. Do yourself a favour. Send a email to Steam stating all problems and also a thread link


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Seriously. Do yourself a favour. Send a email to Steam stating all problems and also a thread link



Email id  ?To Lazy to search


----------

